# LHelp!!! little chick that cant stand up



## nicolepardo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi , everybody , well inow have a problem with a baby chick that cant stand up , he uses all his force and still cant then after trying and trying he made himself an injury in one of his legs i putted some antibiotic and isoleted him , i dont know what to do.


----------



## crazychick22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm sorry  I buy my chickens when they are at feed stores so i dont know much about that


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

try to get some pedialite in it.. chicksaver is preferred but the idea is you want to boost the lil tackers vitamin and mineral levels. I have found just getting them to drink is often enough. What is the bedding surface? is the chick sticky? some pictures might help, also a bit more infor on the bird, like when it hatched, if it has always had this issue and such


----------

